
A black engineer's take on why diversity matters at startups - nateps
https://www.lever.co/inside/a-black-engineers-take-on-why-diversity-matters-at-startups
======
nateps
Lever (YC S12) Founder and CTO here.

Just want to thank Leighton for putting himself out there with this post.

If anyone has questions or comments about how we approach diversity and
inclusion for the Lever team, we'd love to share more. We're by no means
perfect, but I feel incredibly lucky to work with our team every day.

------
l8on
Leighton here and I'm the subject/editor of this post. I'm totally down to
answer any questions anyone has.

------
lizardskull
I tried to read this on my i-phone and all I see is the company logo, the
hamburger icon, and a white screen.

~~~
l8on
Unfortunately our blog is not mobile optimized. Maybe my LinkedIn post is
easier to read on mobile? [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/black-engineers-
take-why-dive...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/black-engineers-take-why-
diversity-matters-startups-leighton-wallace)

